

Show HN: Emergency fund calculator: how long will it take to save 3months wages? - 3stripe
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aqDNgv9OQ384rTf6KmKupkvg28eyn30uxGk7ctcN1hE/edit#gid=0

======
3stripe
This is an MVP of a tool I want to build for people considering self-
employment.

Are there other monthly expenses or financial data it should be capturing? (I
didn't want to break down the expenses too much further as it would make the
form overwhelming).

How would you make the experience better?

(I've ended up locking the sheet to prevent people from breaking it... ideally
of course you would be able to start tinkering straight away... maybe there's
a script I could use to reset the spreadsheet every hour?)

Thanks :)

